# This will greet my TOT's



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

My big project this year has been to construct a stone castle wall across my driveway. The wall consists of three 4'W x 8'H sections, with the center section having an arched doorway. The kids enter here and walk down the drive passing by various scenes and then to the garage where the candy is dispensed. I've been looking for something appropriate to hang over the door, and have settled on this.
http://www.designtoscano.com/images/us/local/products/detail/CL2633_dt.jpg
The head weighs 10 lbs and will extend 2 feet from the wall. I'll be removing the foam down to the wooden backing and using epoxy and some mechanical fasteners to adhere the head to the wall. I'm also planning to hang one of those hanging faux flame pots on either side of the door for added ambience. Should look pretty cool!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

cool... the fires on each side will really set it off. 

how about making a drawbridge? It doesn't have to span anything... you could just use a piece of plywood (like what you cut out of the archway) and lay it on the ground, attach a piece of faux chain on each side... maybe paint up the sde that folks will walk on to make it look more like boards than a piece of plywood.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

NickG said:


> cool... the fires on each side will really set it off.
> 
> how about making a drawbridge? It doesn't have to span anything... you could just use a piece of plywood (like what you cut out of the archway) and lay it on the ground, attach a piece of faux chain on each side... maybe paint up the sde that folks will walk on to make it look more like boards than a piece of plywood.


We're thinking about a door for this. I want it so that the view is obscured to those waiting. We had thought of using the cut out as a template and making an actual wooden door. This too would be covered with foam and carved/aged to look like old wood. I like the draw bridge idea, Just don't want anyone tripping on something. We have actors, one of which will be a "gate keeper" of sorts and let small groups through the door way. Hmmm...more to consider:jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's really cool.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That is very cool looking. Sounds like a good plan too.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Johnny and Woody. If it turns out the way I envision, I'll be happy. This dragon head is pretty awesome! I just don't want it falling onto a bunch of TOT's so I'm really putting a lot of consideration into how to best anchor it.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

I love that catalog! That sounds really cool. Would love too see some pics when you are finished.


----------

